# Payback Time Initiative??



## AlienLiaru (Nov 25, 2016)

So I just got some meow coupons for Payback Time Initiative. The description says: "Pay 5,000 Bells back on time, and accountants will create a holiday in your honor! OK, not really, but they'll still appreciate it." What does that mean? I don't even remember paying anytning?


----------



## N a t (Nov 25, 2016)

No idea? Maybe they want you to pay off part of your loan?


----------



## Bcat (Nov 25, 2016)

have you finished paying for your storage room? that could be it


----------



## dizzy bone (Nov 25, 2016)

I think you complete that if you pay 5000+ towards your home loan.


----------



## moss_asteri (Nov 25, 2016)

Like the above user said, it's for paying back 5000 bells on your current loan.


----------



## LadyDestani (Apr 7, 2020)

Authority said:


> I have the same problem now, Does it mean that I have to pay my loan too>



Yes, if you get that Meow coupon initiative you have to make a payment on your loan. You don't have to pay off the entire loan, just 5000 bells will be enough to complete the initiative.


----------

